# Chi non sente la musica pensa siano pazzi i ballerini



## Bespelled

Salve amici,

Mi potreste dire se questa frase vi sembra naturale oppure un po' sgraziata? Un'amica vuole tatuarsi una scritta del genere proprio in italiano e mi ha chiesto aiuto. Sarebbe pure meglio non omettere il "che" e non invertire la seconda parte della frase? Cioè, in questo contesto quale vi sembra più adatta:

1-Chi non sente la musica pensa siano pazzi i ballerini.
2-Chi non sente la musica pensa che i ballerini siano pazzi.

Un'altra domanda: si può dire "il suono della musica" in italiano?

Grazie.


----------



## bearded

Salve
Secondo me la formulazione no.2 (..pensa che i ballerini siano pazzi) è la più naturale e consigliabile.
''Il suono della musica'' è inelegante, perché la musica è un insieme di suoni, non un solo suono.
_Chi non sente la musica _,oltreché ''chi non ode la musica'' potrebbe anche voler dire ''chi non è sensibile alla musica/chi non ha il senso del ritmo''. Però il significato ''non ode'' è senz'altro più probabile in quel contesto.


----------



## Bespelled

Grazie mille bearded per la sua utilissima risposta. Non avevo considerato "udire" - una ottima soggezione.


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che.
una ottima soggezione un ottimo suggerimento
O forse volevi dire ''un'ottima spiegazione''?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Bespelled said:


> Non avevo considerato "udire" - una ottima soggezione


Non credo. "Chi non ode..." potrà andare bene in una poesia dell'ottocento ma certo non in un tatuaggio del duemila. Riguardo alla frase "chi non sente la musica" potrebbe anche essere considerata offensiva verso le persone prive dell'udito. I maniaci del "politicamente corretto" sono sempre in agguato.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Non credo. "Chi non ode..." potrà andare bene in una poesia dell'ottocento ma certo non in un tatuaggio del duemila. Riguardo alla frase "chi non sente la musica" potrebbe anche essere considerata offensiva verso le persone prive dell'udito. I maniaci del "politicamente corretto" sono sempre in agguato.


Il mio ''chi non ode'' voleva solo essere la (una) spiegazione di ''chi non sente''.  Ad es. se tu osservi attraverso un vetro dei ballerini che danzano in una stanza chiusa, e tu sei all'esterno, tu puoi non 'udire' la musica e considerarli pazzi - anche se non sei sordo. Non volevo suggerire di tatuarsi ''non ode''.
Scusa, ma il tuo messaggio è solo negativo (non ti va bene ''non ode'', non ti va bene ''non sente''..Non ti va bene niente). Quella povera amica deve solo buttare la frase nella spazzatura/cambiare idea/suicidarsi...?


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Il mio ''chi non ode'' voleva solo essere la (una) spiegazione di ''chi non sente''


Io l'avevo capito ma l'OP forse no, visto che ti ha ringraziato per il suggerimento di "udire". Pensavo fosse meglio chiarire visto che si tratta di un tatuaggio.


----------



## bearded

Giusto, ma quel 'soggezione' forse voleva dire 'spiegazione'..? Ho fatto un'aggiunta al #4.
Mi piacerebbe comunque sapere (sempreché il significato sia quello di 'udire', che per me è il più probabile) quale sarebbe la tua versione della frase per il tatuaggio.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Giusto, ma quel 'soggezione' forse voleva dire 'spiegazione'..? Ho fatto un'aggiunta al #4.
> Mi piacerebbe comunque sapere (sempreché il significato sia quello di 'udire', che per me è il più probabile) quale sarebbe la tua versione della frase per il tatuaggio.


Nessuna. Non mi piacciono i tatuaggi, in particolare le lunghe frasi. Sono intervenuto solo per il chiarimento di cui ho già parlato.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Nessuna. Non mi piacciono i tatuaggi


Ho capito, grazie. Diversamente da altre occasioni, in questo thread sei particolarmente costruttivo.


----------



## Bespelled

Saluti bearded, Pietruzzo,

Pensavo infatti che "ode" fosse stato un suggerimento, grazie per le ulteriori spiegazioni. Quindi, se ho capito bene, "udire" si considera una parola letteraria e un po' antiquata (tranne magari in un contesto scientifico in cui si parli dei sensi) e usarla in un tatuaggio sarebbe pretenzioso.

A proposito, la mia amica non ha ancora agito, quindi non vi preoccupate .


----------



## Pietruzzo

Bespelled said:


> Quindi, se ho capito bene, "udire" si considera una parola letteraria e un po' antiquata


Effettivamente è poco usato nel linguaggio informale. In particolare sono praticamente in disuso le forme con il tema in "o" (io odo, egli ode etc)


----------



## Bespelled

Grazie, Pietruzzo


----------



## francisgranada

Non so se io abbia capito bene quello che il tatuaggio vuole esprimere esattamete, ma forse preferirei "Chi non ascolta la musica pensa che i ballerini siano pazzi".

Eviteremmo così le speculazioni su tutti i possibili significati del verbo _sentire, _le considerazioni sul verbo _udire_, ecc... Chiaro che,  strettamente parlando, _ascoltare _non equivale né ad _udire _né  a _sentire_, comunque nel dato contesto, "chi non ascolta la musica ..." potrebbe interpretarsi nel senso di "chi non la 'sente' (anche se non è fisicamente sordo)", "chi non la vuole sentire",  "chi non la ascolta con attenzione/sensibilità adeguata", eccetera ....

(è solo una mia osservazione/consiglio personale _ad hoc _... )


----------



## lorenzos

Ma no Francis: prova a togliere l'audio mentre in tv c'è gente che balla.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Ma no Francis: prova a togliere l'audio mentre in tv c'è gente che balla.


Ci proverò ... (comunque  non insisto, è stata solo un'idea ... )


----------

